# 1949 Dodge Power Wagon Southern Railway Truck



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fellow MLSers

Please take a look in the classified ads under the Accessories category for my ad.

I am a member of the Fairfax Ststaion Railroad Museum wich is located in Fairfax Station, Virginia. in 2006, we developed this variation of the Power Wagon with First Gear. It was developed as a fund raiser for the museum. 

Thank you for helping out our museum.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty nice. My railroad even, but a little too modern. Maybe I should slide my era up to the 50's, eh?


----------

